# ILUKA 30/4-5/5



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Heading down 30/4 for 5 days fishing (mon-fri) in between football commitments, hoping to target a variety of species particularly hoping to have another go at the Tuna but also target some of the great early season Tailor that are around will be mainly fishing from the bluff up to the wall although if conditions are bad outside I will target bream on sps around the walls inside. Mainly in the mornings off the kayak and in the late afternoon throwing chrome off the rocks or wall.
Hopefully the new camera will provide some good pics.
Get in touch if you feel like coming for a fish.


----------

